# Size 109 Rubber Bands



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Has anyone on the site used the size 109 rubber bands? Thet are 9 inches long, 5/8 inch wide and 1/16 inch thick. That makes them 2 inches longer then the size 107 band. They are suppose to be made of the same formula as the 107s.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Yep, that's what I use here, mainly due to being able to get a full bandset from a single band.

Exactly the same as the 107's, just longer.


----------

